# Forum change coming soon.



## Josh (May 7, 2004)

In the coming weeks, we'll be migrating this board off of phpBB2 onto vBulletin 3. phpBB2 is just too irritating.


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2004)

And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Josh (May 18, 2004)

As you can see, we migrated to vBulletin 3. We'll be working on getting any bugs worked out, and getting a cooler theme for it as well. Stay tuned.


----------

